# Hunting season ( Graphic )



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok so I have found some pictures that are not to big to post and they are from hunting season. This is what I have to see every day for over a month. It is sort of sickening all the beautiful animals that are killed but I do think they need to be thinned out some. And the one of the bull Elk I put my foot on his horn so you could see how thick his base was. There were 3 big Elk brought in by the same group of people. I really hate seeing those big ones dead I'd much rather see them running on the Mountain.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Ok so I have found some pictures that are not to big to post and they are from hunting season. This is what I have to see every day for over a month. It is sort of sickening all the beautiful animals that are killed but I do think they need to be thinned out some. And the one of the bull Elk I put my foot on his horn so you could see how thick his base was. There were 3 big Elk brought in by the same group of people. I really hate seeing those big ones dead I'd much rather see them running on the Mountain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8984
> ...


Wow!! S much meat! I hope there isn't as much waste at least? We go to a processor in the winter kinda 
Ike this size and he said he discards over 20,000 lbs a year


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I use to be a bit of a sook when it came to killing deer, but after one caused $15K worth of damage to my car, I realised that they do have to be thinned out.
Do you get to take all the meat you like?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish this was my freezer.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I like seeing this stuff, after growing up in Indiana and watching deer literally STARVE in the winter due to overpopulation after they repopulated the state and before they reintroduced hunting I like seeing hunting and animals that have been hunted to thin herds and keep the population healthy.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes Tobi I hate to say it but there is allot of waste. But mostly bones and they cute around where it was shot because the meat isn't any good. Well Penny no I can't take all I want. I do get some but it is hunters from all over that come here hunting, they either pick it up or I ship it to them. That's part of my job I find out what they want to do with the head if it is a buck or Bull Elk and how they want there meat cute up and I do all the shipping.

I can take bones home because they get thrown out but it's not as easy as it looks. We are so busy at first that I never have time to take them. As you see there are allot of animals brought in in a day. When things slow down a bit or when bow season is on the meat cuters will cut me some ribs off the back bone. I can't take all the bones because they would just take up to much room in my freezers so I get them to cute them so I can just cute down between the bones them freeze them in ziplock bags.

But when my boss cleans out his freezers I get that meat. I get some but if the hunters don't want it they can donate it but it goes to the food pantry to feed people that need it. And yes I would love to take that meat but I guess I can't be that selfish


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, you described it and now i see it. wow.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks delicious


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I know....right re it's a bit daunting. There is sometime's way more animals on the floor but I just can't get a picture very good because I can't get out from behind the counter. And if I do I usually run for the bath room hahaha. I have told my boss it is bladder abuse 

Maybe I'll get some new ones this year.

Sprocket I have to say it makes me never want to eat wild game and the meat cutter's you couldn't pay them to eat it. I am always hearing from hunters that I didn't get all my meat. And of course they always made the perfect shot right through the heart. Yea right that's why I see so many legs blown off.

I love your baby goats, so cute. Did the one with it's front legs wrapped have bowed tendons? There's nothin cuter than baby goats. I know, I know there kids.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Nummy nummy!
My husband was drooling! Care to share?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Sprocket I have to say it makes me never want to eat wild game and the meat cutter's you couldn't pay them to eat it. I am always hearing from hunters that I didn't get all my meat. And of course they always made the perfect shot right through the heart. Yea right that's why I see so many legs blown off.
> 
> I love your baby goats, so cute. Did the one with it's front legs wrapped have bowed tendons? There's nothin cuter than baby goats. I know, I know there kids.


All that meat makes me want a deer burger right now!  There are some poor shots in the industry, which is unfortunate. I received an antelope last year that was shot through the hip. It was very sad indeed. The meat shouldn't go to waste though. 

We had 3 more triplets born on 4/9 so we have 6 little twerps running around right now and one more doe to pop  That particular doeling was born with minor contracted tendons but a few days of vitamin E, and splints to support her and she is just fine now. That group was born 3/23. I actually have a hard time catching that one, she is making up for her first few gimpy days!:thumb:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

They are so cute you may need to put up some more pics.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> They are so cute you may need to put up some more pics.


I will make a thread


----------

